# How can I start printing 3-D Style T-Shirts ?



## Wazzup27 (Mar 3, 2020)

G'Day T-Shirt Experts

I'm completely new to T-Shirt Printing.

A quick Google Search on T-Shirt Printing Results in Screen Printing, Heat Press Printing, Heat Transfer Vinyl...etc

I want to start a 3-D Style T-Shirt Printing Business.

Some sample designs below.



https://ibb.co/x8wdNXm

https://ibb.co/zP5GgjW

https://ibb.co/DLrtGCG

Qtn:

What is the Process in printing these kind of 3-D Style & Durable T-shirts ?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Wazzup27 (Mar 3, 2020)

Wazzup27 said:


> G'Day T-Shirt Experts
> 
> I'm completely new to T-Shirt Printing.
> 
> ...


Links

https://ibb.co/x8wdNXm

https://ibb.co/zP5GgjW

https://ibb.co/DLrtGCG


----------



## JynxDezyns (Mar 7, 2019)

It's not actually 3D printing. The key is in the artwork. The Chameleon is the best example you show & the illusion is created by the addition of shadowing both of the Chameleon and the fake shirt wrinkles.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Yes, what we are looking at here are MOCKUPS that have been badly produced, in that the designs are placed on the background shirt image without any displacement effect being added to depict the folds in the shirt. You'll find this a lot on the internet, designs that have just been slapped onto the mockup without any actual bearing on what they would REALLY look like.


----------



## Wazzup27 (Mar 3, 2020)

Thanks folks for info.

My qtn is which ''T-Shirt Making'' process goes into making the T-Shirt ?

Is it :

Screen Printing ? 

Heat Press Printing ? 

Heat Transfer Vinyl ?

etc...

Can it made with a DTB Machine as demo'ed on YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdCsRu-exe4


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Wazzup27 said:


> Thanks folks for info.
> 
> My qtn is which ''T-Shirt Making'' process goes into making the T-Shirt ?
> 
> ...


Could be done with any. The method used depends on other things, such as the quantity to be printed at any one time, as well as what one actually has access to (or budget for).


----------



## Daninho79 (Feb 3, 2020)

Wazzup27 said:


> Thanks folks for info.
> 
> My qtn is which ''T-Shirt Making'' process goes into making the T-Shirt ?
> 
> ...



If the original raw shirt was white then its made with Sublimation. If the shirt was already bought with the flower background it could have been done with Screen print or DTG. For example motocross shirts with all over prints are usually made with sublimation, either before sewing or after. Those all over prints are usually sublimated, im not sure a DTG printer can do that or it probably isnt economical.


----------

